# 40% off at Halloween club in SoCal on 2/9



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Thought I'd follow-up on this post to provide some feed back. I went in the early afternoon with the intention of getting some 48" blacklight fixtures, and at 40% off they were $24/ea. So getting a few ADJ lights made the trip worthwhile. 

What I didn't expect was that they'd have a clearance section in the warehouse. I got there in the afternoon and it looked kind of ransacked. But they had other props on the floor as well that were marked down to 50% off and then you'd take another 40% off of that. This mainly applied to broken props or ones that were missing items.









I couldn't pass up snagging the standing vampire ($21), and the man eating zombie ($10). The vampire's arm supposedly didn't work (no biggie, I'm not hip on his function but he looks kewl and is well built). The zombie didn't have the metal stand to hold it up, but it's a killer prop with a lot of detail that can easily be propped up with some PVC.

In hindsight I wished I would've looked more closely at other items but I was limited on time. The good news is they said they might do another one in June or July.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

That's absolutely fantastic!! You got some really good deals. I love both the props you picked up - they looks amazing


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, these kinds of prices really spoil you and anything at full retail makes my stomach churn. It's hard to imagine their normal prices of $150 for the vampire or $75 for the zombie.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't heard of the Halloween club. Where is it?


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

This place often runs promotions throughout the year. I remember last year they went %50 off their props for the whole month of November. Was almost reasonable prices  I often check in on their damaged goods section. They'll let you haggle for just about anything in there. I think I must have walked away with $300 of stuff for about $75. They'll often have fog machines that are labelled as defective when they are just missing a remote or something. They'll even let you try stuff out in the store as well. I got them to let me plug in like 4-5 fog machines to see if they worked or not.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

@paintitblack, they're just north of the 91 off of the 5. When going North, you'll see them on the right side.

@jottle, yup, you're right in that I picked up several items after Halloween when stuff was 50-65%. So the savings can be pretty good.


----------

